# pkg install fetch timing out



## thousandbuckle (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello all trying to run some pkg installs from FreeBSD running in Jail on FreeNAS 9.10. I am getting various "operation timed out" errors from some packages and not sure why. I am on a 50MB internet connection so speed is not an issue and I have even increased the retry and time out values but no change.

Can any one help me understand what might be happening? Right now I cant get  http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/mysql56-server-5.6.32.txz to download.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## Snurg (Sep 9, 2016)

I am not sure whether it is a good thing to be able to install packages from the jail itself.

Personally I prefer `pkg install` attempts to fail from inside the jail and install the stuff I need using `pkg -j <jailname> <package(s)>`.
Maybe it could be even a good idea to remove `pkg` from the jail skeleton.
Depending on the kind of installed software a `service restart <someservice>`  from inside the jail or even a `service jail restart <jailname>` might be necessary after that.

Edit: For some reason my reply appeared striked out partially. I didn't use any strikeout BBcode, only the cmd tag. Maybe there is a bug in the forum software? Any idea?
Edit2: Yes it is a bug. I had the "(s)" in square brackets, not thinking about it could be interpreted as strikeout tag without a closing tag. The tag is not being shown in the edit window however. Even deleting the whole text block surrounding the "strikeout tag" does not help removing the strikeout.


----------

